# Please use modern tested recipes



## Ghoti (Apr 29, 2013)

There have been some recent botulism poisonings that happened this year and they were easily preventable by simply following proper canning methods. You can decide to follow or not follow tested and proven safe methods (that is your decision) but please don't recommend others disregard safe guidelines simply because you haven't gotten sick yet doing it your way. Please read the attached articles to understand where I'm coming from. 

http://www.northcarolinahealthnews....highlights-need-to-follow-canning-directions/

http://barfblog.com/2015/04/canned-...to-salad-likely-culprit-in-botulism-outbreak/


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Canning is a relatively small percentage of cases. But we must be safe about it. We try to can a few hundred quarts of food a year. As well as a many jars of preserves and fruits. My wife follows most all modern guidelines. Got to be careful. We had a case of botulism is my town this year. Cause is unknown.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

This was our case here. They arent sure what caused it as it was a breastfed baby. 
http://www.nvdaily.com/news/2015/06/woodstock-baby-diagnosed-with-botulism/


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

commercial food kills/makes sick more people then all the home canning ever has
so should I stop buying food too?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

1. She did not pressure can.

2. Tasted them without heating/boiling first.

Per the article, less than 25 cases per year caused by home canning.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Well there were more than 25 in just this past year thanks to the church potato salad episode. But even if it is _only_ 25, what if one of those was you or a member of your family when it could easily have been prevented?

No one suggested you stop buying commercially canned food. But does that mean that if one can get sick from commercial canned foods then it is ok to cut corners when doing home canned food?


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

arrocks said:


> Well there were more than 25 in just this past year thanks to the church potato salad episode. But even if it is _only_ 25, what if one of those was you or a member of your family when it could easily have been prevented?
> 
> No one suggested you stop buying commercially canned food. But does that mean that if one can get sick from commercial canned foods then it is ok to cut corners when doing home canned food?


and who uses canned potatoes for potato salad
I pressure can when needed water bath when needed never in 40+ years had a problem heck I am eating veggies I canned 3 years ago
keep ever thing clean and use the right canning method you can go wrong
no I don't add acid to tomatoes or fruit no need too


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

> and who uses canned potatoes for potato salad


It is a common practice for many of us if what is posted on various canning forums is accurate. Done it for years as have many friends. Ever tried it?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree with arrocks. I would have never thought to do that but DH said his family did, so I tried it. I'm glad I did! I can make potato salad in 10 minutes!


----------

